# Applying for Resale License (Business Tax Application)



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to apply for a Florida Resale License so that I can contact t-shirt wholesalers. I am not exactly sure if I am doing it correctly. 

I went to the link below and started filling out the information for a Florida Business Tax Application (DR-1)

https://taxapps3.state.fl.us/Iregistration/

I am getting stuck at number 9. It is asking me :





> Yes No This business location (non-residential only) is not owned by the applicant entity and is rented/leased from a third party.
> 
> The landlord or property manager is:
> Owner or Landlord Name:
> ...



For my "Principal Business Address" I put my home mailing address. I will be printing from my garage. Is this OK to list your home as your business address ? 

In order to answer number 9 it seems that I need to have a "non residential" address ?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I would interpret this as a question to be answered by non residential businesses, in order to obtain information about the property owner. Since yours is a residential business you don't answer this question.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for your input. I can see it from that point of view now too. I will try to see if I can not answer that question.


----------



## craigstar3 (Sep 26, 2014)

forwill said:


> thanks for your input. I can see it from that point of view now too. I will try to see if I can not answer that question.


Hey forwill, was wondering how you are doing with this. I am also in FL and starting a small clothing line. I have done the LLC on Sunbiz.org. I then did the FEIn on IRS.gov. I am now waiting on my Tax ID and then I think my final step will be the Resale License. Have you done any of these things? I'm just wondering because I want to make sure I am not missing anything.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes,

Once you have your LLC, you will need 2 numbers. 
1. Document Number
2. EIN Number

You can find these by searching for your business on sunbiz.org

Go to this webiste : https://taxapps3.state.fl.us/Iregistration/

Click on the top selection "Are you applying for tax registration for a new business entity – not previously registered in Florida? " 

Then fill out the rest and submit. It is free.


----------

